# Différence qualité réseau entre MVNO et opérateur ?



## Gone (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai qu'on m'apporte une réponse à ma question que je me pose depuis que j'ai testé les MVNO ou opérateur avec une itinérance.

Je m'explique je suis sur Marseille, et avec B&You aucun soucis la 4G de partout, ça capte bien vraiment très content du service.
Voulant essayer Free pour le coup mais surtout avoir 20Go, je ne suis resté que 48h chez eux, aucun connection internet stable, pas de 4G, bref du grand n'importe quoi ... 


Ma banque me propose leur forfait de mobile pour 16&#8364; tout illimité et 3Go internet, je me dis ca fait toujours 4&#8364; de moins que les autres offres low cost classiques. Je suis donc au CIC mobile avec le réseau Orange,cependant j'ai pas l'impression que c'est la folie pour un soit disant operateur n°1, parfois impossible de passer un coup de fil, message qui arrive 10mn après, on me joint 2 fois de suite, 1 fois je suis sur répondeur, l'autres fois ça sonne ... Bref pleins de petit soucis et surtout je capte pas forcément de partout la 4G ou pas très bien ...



Etant presque décidé à changé, ma question est : si je vais chez sosh par exemple est-ce que ça sera exactement la même qualité de réseau ou existe il un bridage ou quelque chose comme ça afin de limiter la qualité des MVNO afin de privilégier leurs offres SOsh ou Orange ?


Merci de m'avoir lu !


----------



## adixya (9 Novembre 2014)

Pour ma part chez B&Y, j'ai l'impression que c'est quasiment la même chose que Bouygues. Je n'ai qu'une sensation d'être un peu plus souvent en E de façon injustifiée, mais j'aurais énormément de peine à le prouver... C'est peut être infondé.
A part cela, c'est très satisfaisant, 4G très fréquente, navigation confortable (sauf dans le métro parisien pffff).


----------



## Gone (9 Novembre 2014)

En fait c'était pas vraiment ma question je sais que B&You fonctionne très bien tout comme certainement Sosh ou encore RED.

Ma question est  : y a t-il une dégradation du réseau en étant chez un MVNO orange comparé à sosh ?


----------



## adixya (9 Novembre 2014)

Ah ok je croyais que le sujet du topic était "différence entre un opérateur et un mvno" :s


----------



## Gone (10 Novembre 2014)

Personne pour m'expliquer si en etant un MVNO on est bridé  ?


----------



## Oyoel (10 Novembre 2014)

Gone a dit:


> Personne pour m'expliquer si en etant un MVNO on est bridé  ?



Normalement non, car l'ARCEP (le régulateur des télécoms) l'interdit. Après, c'est en fonction des accords, mais si on prend l'exemple de Free qui utilise les antennes d'Orange, tu ne peux pas considérer Free comme étant une sorte de MVNO. Virgin, NRJ Mobile, etc, sont des MVNO, et proposent la même qualité de réseau que l'opérateur duquel il dépend.


----------



## Gone (13 Novembre 2014)

Super merci de ta réponse ! 
Ayant quelques problèmes je souhaite changer d'offre mais je ne sais pas qui quoi prendre ! 
On me dit du bien dans ma region de virgin mobile avec une itinérance sfr et bouygues, sachant que bouygues mutualise son réseau ave sfr n'est-ce pas une bonne option ?


----------



## wxcvbn22 (25 Décembre 2014)

Cher Virgin mobile tu es par défaut sur le réseau sfr. Mais a la demande tu peux être sur le réseau bouygues.


----------



## crockkkk (27 Mai 2015)

Salut 
Étant ancien employé de l'opérateur au carré rouge , je peux te dire que RED n'est vraiment pas bien , 3G/4G bridé , achat multimédia à 4,99 la semaine qui surgis de nul part , et le pire réseau actuel je pense...
Mais non les MVNO ne sont pas bridés , le service client est en ligne c'est LA grosse différence !


----------



## wxcvbn22 (27 Mai 2015)

N'importe quoi.... RED c'est exactement le même réseau sans bridage. Les seuls mvno qui ont été bridés en débit ce sont ceux qui étaient sur orange et ca remonte à 4/5 ans: Virgin mobile, nrj mobile... Les débit étaient bridés en 3G alors que la pub disait 3G+.

Depuis c'est fini tout ça. La preuve c'est que même chez RED, toutes les offres ont désormais la 4G incluse.

Le pire réseau c'est free, c'est pas dur a comprendre: ils ont beaucoup moins d'antennes a eux et du coup tu es souvent en itinérance chez orange et dans ces moments là, free bride le débit pour moins payer a orange car leur coûte un Max. C'est simple aujourd'hui tu enlèves l'itinérance Orange et tu te retrouves sans réseau des que tu quittes une grande vile. Il suffit de regarder les cartes des antennes pour comprendre.


----------



## crockkkk (28 Mai 2015)

wxcvbn22 a dit:


> N'importe quoi.... RED c'est exactement le même réseau sans bridage. Les seuls mvno qui ont été bridés en débit ce sont ceux qui étaient sur orange et ca remonte à 4/5 ans: Virgin mobile, nrj mobile... Les débit étaient bridés en 3G alors que la pub disait 3G+.
> 
> Depuis c'est fini tout ça. La preuve c'est que même chez RED, toutes les offres ont désormais la 4G incluse.
> 
> Le pire réseau c'est free, c'est pas dur a comprendre: ils ont beaucoup moins d'antennes a eux et du coup tu es souvent en itinérance chez orange et dans ces moments là, free bride le débit pour moins payer a orange car leur coûte un Max. C'est simple aujourd'hui tu enlèves l'itinérance Orange et tu te retrouves sans réseau des que tu quittes une grande vile. Il suffit de regarder les cartes des antennes pour comprendre.



Je te laisse y croire , mais SFR à une 3G bien pourri , une 4G quasi inexistante en bref un réseau merdique , je peux te le dire j'ai vu en interne la qualité de ses services baissé et ses tarifs grimpés ! Après tout est relatif en fonction de ta localisation !

Pour moi le top reste SOSH , service client super pour un low cost et le meilleur réseau !


----------



## jbriss02 (29 Mai 2015)

Il me semble que Free a dépassé SFR en terme de déploiement d'antenne 4G


----------



## wxcvbn22 (29 Mai 2015)

Ça c'est selon les chiffres de free, les chiffres de l'arcep et leur enquête a été publié hier et pour free c'est ridicule.

Un peu de lecture: http://www.igen.fr/telecoms/2015/05/orange-et-bouygues-premiers-sur-la-couverture-4g-91389


----------



## wxcvbn22 (29 Mai 2015)

crockkkk a dit:


> Je te laisse y croire , mais SFR à une 3G bien pourri , une 4G quasi inexistante en bref un réseau merdique , je peux te le dire j'ai vu en interne la qualité de ses services baissé et ses tarifs grimpés ! Après tout est relatif en fonction de ta localisation !
> 
> Pour moi le top reste SOSH , service client super pour un low cost et le meilleur réseau !



Ça pour sosh c'est pas dur vu que c'est le réseau orange. C'est le mieux. Bouygues est pas mal aussi pour avoir tester.

Par contre on voit que tu parles sans savoir car depuis quelques mois certaines antennes 4g Bouygues et sfr sont mutualisées donc concrètement vu que la 4g sfr est très développé dans les grandes villes mais pas en campagne, en dehors de ces zones les abonnés sfr, RED...etc sont en toutes transparence en 4g sur les antennes Bouygues.

Par contre ce qui est sur dans tout ça c'est que free ils n'ont rien pour eux.... Même leur 4g est pathétique avec les fréquences en 2600mhz qui portent très peu...


----------

